# Hello Brethren!



## Rufus (Aug 26, 2013)

I wish you all a good day and a good week!

Excuse me for my ignorance, I did not notice this topic before.


I want to thank the creator of this resource for the interesting forum and I want to thank respected brothers for the friendly and brotherly atmosphere.
Very nice to talk with here you.

I am MM. My lodge, Harmony  number 1 is in Moscow.
UGLR.


----------



## Brother Maples (Aug 26, 2013)

*Re: Hello Brotheren!*

Welcome, Brother.


----------



## Brother JC (Aug 26, 2013)

*Re: Hello Brotheren!*

Welcome, Brother.
And please, no apologies for missing a topic. There are a lot of threads on this site.


----------



## JTM (Aug 27, 2013)

*Re: Hello Brotheren!*

welcome to the boards.


----------



## Rufus (Aug 29, 2013)

Thank you brothers!:001_smile:


----------



## Mike Martin (Aug 29, 2013)

Welcome :beer:


----------



## mglover (Aug 29, 2013)

Welcome brother



Freemason Connect HD


----------



## Gomabxi (Aug 29, 2013)

Welcome Bro. Rufus from Louisiana, USA. 


Freemason Connect HD


----------



## Colby K (Sep 1, 2013)

Welcome brother. 

Sent from my GT-P3113 using Freemason Connect HD mobile app


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (Sep 1, 2013)

Greetings & Welcome to you from across the Ocean!!


----------

